# Nibs



## snmhanson (May 17, 2012)

I have been turning pens for a couple months now and my efforts include a few fountain pens.  When they write well I really like them.  However, it seems that most of them dispense quite a bit of ink and the result is thick lines and sloppy writing.  I understand many people here replace the fountain nibs right off the bat and I should probably take that route as well.  However, is there something else I am doing or not doing that could be causing the issue?  Or should I just not worry about it and get some new nibs?  I would prefer a line on the thinner and more delicate side.  Should I opt for a fine nib?  What do most people prefer?  The pens in question are generally Majestic Juniors, though I have since bought some Jr. Statesmen and Jr. Gentlmen that I am going to be turning in the next few weeks.  If new nibs are in order I would like to buy several and stock up.

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## glycerine (May 17, 2012)

I would suggest just replacing the nib, BUT you could probably tune the stock nib and be ok with it.  I would say get a fine or extra fine (if anyone actually carries the extra fine...) and see how you like them.  I personally prefer Bock nibs and there are several vendors on here who can provide them.  Or if you REALLY want to stock up, you can order them straight from Bock, but you're looking at a substantial cost up front due to minimum order quanities...


----------



## PenMan1 (May 17, 2012)

You may want to start by just exchanging the "stock" ink that comes with the component set for a better grade of ink. My experience has been that the stock inks cause exactly the problems you describe.

Personally, I like the Velvet Black International cartridges from Private Reserve. Others will have different opinions.

By just replacing the stock ink and staying with the "factory" nib and feed, you can see how they preform. This will give you the needed information on which way to go with nib replacement. The possibilities are endless!


----------



## keithbyrd (May 17, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> You may want to start by just exchanging the "stock" ink that comes with the component set for a better grade of ink. My experience has been that the stock inks cause exactly the problems you describe.
> 
> Personally, I like the Velvet Black International cartridges from Private Reserve. Others will have different opinions.
> 
> By just replacing the stock ink and staying with the "factory" nib and feed, you can see how they preform. This will give you the needed information on which way to go with nib replacement. The possibilities are endless!


 
I agree - i switched to Private rteserve Ink and the amae problems went away.  Have made several navigator, jr statesman, el grande and series 200 fountain pens and have had no nib problems.  i do offer an upgrade to a bock.


----------



## Russianwolf (May 17, 2012)

I'd start with Lou's "Behind the Nib" series here:


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f139/iap-library-general-reference-77366/

More info than you probably ever thought you may need, but valuable. I have yet to have a stock nib from the good kits (Jrs, Baron, vertex, etc) that I haven't been able to get to write well. They can be just as good as the replacements, but there are other reasons to replace them (inferior reputation being a big one).


----------



## Chasper (May 17, 2012)

I suggest you consider the possibility that you are writing with too much pressure.  Pressing too hard will sometimes deform the nib so that the slit is too wide causing the pen to write too wet.  If you are pressing too hard, a better or finer nib will also deform and become a wet writer.

If you are using a light touch, better ink or finer nib is probably the answer.


----------



## snmhanson (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  I don't think I am applying too much pressure.  Basically I am holding the pen with only enough pressure to keep it in contact with the paper and to keep it from falling over.  Not to say though that there was never an instance where the tip could have gotten deformed.  I may try a fine nib just to see what the options are - and I will order some different ink.  As stated previously, I think at least part of it could be the stock ink that comes with the pens.  Just today I had a FP that wrote pretty well at first then very wet on my next use.  Then, when I used it yet again later it seemed to write better.  Seems like that would be either the ink or how I am holding and addressing the pen.  Thanks for the link Russianwolf, I will certainly check it out.

Matt


----------



## IPD_Mr (May 17, 2012)

Use a loupe to examine your nib and make the appropriate adjustments.   You can also adjust the ink flow on the nib by making the slit in the nib narrower.  Very few pens write perfectly right off the bat.  Even an expensive high end FP produced by some of the top pen companies have to be adjusted out of the box.


----------



## 76winger (May 17, 2012)

I've tried a couple selections of Noodlers and Private Selection now, with good luck on the ones I've tried. Also, the paper you're writing on matters standard papers today seem to absorb the FP ink more and it spreads through the fibers more, causing the thick line. Some better quality papers made for fountain pen use seem to work much nicer.


----------



## InvisibleMan (May 17, 2012)

I am just now using a #5 fine Bock nib on standard notebook paper with Private Reserve ink and it is glorious.  No adjustments made to the nib, but as I use it, it seems to be figuring me out.  I really didn't think I'd ever want to use fountain pens - looked like a pain in the butt to me.  I'm now hooked:biggrin:

I haven't used a medium nib yet, but the fine seems to be very close to ball point lines.  I like it.


----------

